# Which memory card for 40D?



## Mr. Murmeli (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I used search and found one result in which everyone recommended either Sandisk Extreme III or IV. 

But the IV is way too expensive and probably no faster than the III on 40D, given the lack of UDMA support on my camera. I would like the card to be fast enough so it won't be a limit in most burst situations, though as far as I've been told, the buffer size on 40D is quite big so fast memory card won't make much of a difference (is this true??). Also the card should be reliable, not that I've ever had any issues with my current cheap 8GB Transcent.

I'm most likely looking for extra two 8GB cards and I want the best bang for the buck. I will be coming to the USA in one week so just before new years eve, I'll be heading to B&H Photo at NYC :razz:.

Any advice on what card to buy? The Sandisk III seems to be discontinued now so that's out of the window. 

... Just remembered: I'm also going to buy a UWA lens and after reading a huge number of tests, the Tokina 12-24mm f/4 seems like the choice for me since it's somewhat sharper than the Sigma 10-20mm and it also covers the widest end of my kit lens, hopefully giving somewhat better results than the kit. But I know the 2mm difference on the wide ends of the two UWA's is quite significant. So should I reconsider?

Any kinds of suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## WTF? (Dec 22, 2009)

i use a sandisk ultra II in mine, dont have any problems at all with speed and i use the continuous a fair bit, and it should be a fair bit cheaper than the "extreme" series


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation!

Now though I found this: Rob Galbraith DPI: Canon EOS 40D

Shows some interesting readings since not all fast cards seem to do so well on 40D but that's down to the lack of UDMA support. On 50D the results seem to be very different.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 22, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge the Extreme III has not been discontinued. They are still selling it on both B&H and Adorama


----------



## photograham (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep I got one from Adorama not too long ago


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (Dec 23, 2009)

8GB Sandisk Extreme III CF in B&H Photo says "discontinued".


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm, yeah it is... though the 4gb version isn't.


----------

